# Green Shirmp!!



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

So i have green shrimp...and now they're turning red....
WHY?!
haven't fed them anything but shirakura pellets...so yeah
just general question


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually it's attributed to diet, so that's really weird man. I've never had that happen to me before with any of my shrimp.

Let's see what others can come up with.


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

i just realized i wrote shirmp...hahah 

i heard if they eat other pellets/food they stay green...could be wrong


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

The shirakura wouldn't make them change colors.... perhaps your just looking at your cherries and you thought that 1 green shrimp morphed colors or something


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

no i know the difference -_-

guess no one knows why they are red....


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

They mated with your red shrimp


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

does someone ACTUALLY have a reasonable explanation......other than they "mated with my red shrimp"


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe they were originally red shrimp but they were dyed when you purchased them?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What species of shrimp do you have? Here is an article about dark green shrimp with photos. Notice that in the photos, young green shrimp are red.
Dark Green Shrimp .:. Caridina sp. "Dark Green" .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

There are two types of green shrimp. 
The dark green (cant find the sp. name -.-) 
and the normal green- Caridina babaulti sp. "Green"
Basicly, the normal green shrimp sometimes change color during their life time (often to red/brownish shades)

The dark green, stays green. The shrimplets also grow much faster.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

I met someone once with red cherry shrimp which changed colours/shades depending on the tanks he had them....some become really red others really brown, few clearish, others greenish....

Was it a tank of only green shrimp...if so maybe they weren't true green ones.

If it was a tank of mix then unless you count them to see that there are now more red shrimp than green....maybe the green ones died out. They might have died and changed into red or desolved through the day without notice.


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

Beleive it or not...but this WAS my green shrimp  LOL










I think this is the normal green shrimp :S....got it at Aprils store haha


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the same ones from April, I have one that is a brown and sometimes it goes a deep dark blue. My light green ones also change to red some times. 
I have seen a website that shows all the different colors they can change but am not able to find it, when I do I will post it for you.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

that picture you posted looks like a normal cherry shrimp.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> that picture you posted looks like a normal cherry shrimp.


Agreed it does!!


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

found this at Dark Green Shrimp .:. Caridina sp. "Dark Green" .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page
"The Dark Green Shrimp does not change color whatsoever, unlike the "babaulti" species which is known to change color. If you wonder whether or not you have the Dark Green Shrimp then you most likely do not have this particular species. It is such an intense dark green that it is unmistakeable. "

and they discuss the other type as well
The Caridina Babaulti Complex .:. Mislabeled, Misnamed and Misunderstood
"Green Shrimp: there are several species of green shrimp. Those I do keep can change color from green to red, blueish and brown, depending mostly on the substrate. However the eggs and ovaria are always green. I tried selective breeding for color morphs, but there does not seem to be a genetic basis."

Not sure if I'm allowed to copy and paste....


----------

